# Naming my Kindle



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey, just ordered my Kindle yesterday, and I've been perusing the boards here and at Amazon because I'm outrageously excited for it to arrive. The two to three week wait is going to KILL me. Anyway, I've seen a lot of people here have already named their Kindle, and I have decided I really wanted to name mine. I fail when it comes to making up creative names. So I figured the great people here at Kindleboards would want to help me out. I'm looking for a creative name for my Kindle, something truly unique. Bonus points if it can relate back to reading/books, but that's not necessary.

Thanks guys! I'm super excited to be here!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Kimblee, how exciting to be awaiting your Kindle. As for a name, it is like an expectant baby or puppy as grammy said, and one will come to you. I named mine, but now that Amazing Kinny is here, I call him Kindle. LOL

Glad to have you here, you will learn so much reading the boards.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Kimblee, you should be excited. Waiting is the toughest part.  Go over to the Welcome/Introduction board and properly introduce yourself to all the kindle family, Ummm, I'll be thinking about a name. My Kindle is named Ruby, no real story behind the name. I think of her as a precious gem and she wears a red M-Edge koat, so Ruby she is.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

It seems to me that the best names really mean something to the person (example: Linda's Ruby) or come naturally from the way they talk about their Kindle (example: Angela who calls hers _Kindle with No Name_).


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> It seems to me that the best names really mean something to the person (example: Linda's Ruby) or come naturally from the way they talk about their Kindle (example: Angela who calls hers _Kindle with No Name_).


*Hi Kimblee....welcome. My Kindle is currently called "my yet to be named Kindle". I haven't found just the right name yet.*


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome Kimblee!

I've had my Kindle for two weeks, and he still hasn't told me his name... 

Nemo


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sir Sterndale Bennett told me his name and I have discovered he had very decided opinions about things, too. For example, he's excited about this idea of a birthday party but he hopes it is a tasteful and dignified event. He was worried about people smashing cake into other people's faces and I explained, that's a wedding, not a birthday. He was very relieved.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome Kimblee! Being here with us will help the time pass more quickly and don't be surprised if your Kindle shows up sooner than expected!


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> Welcome Kimblee!
> 
> I've had my Kindle for two weeks, and he still hasn't told me his name...
> 
> Nemo


I absolutely agree with this approach. I had thought my Kindle was named Barthemas (the genie thing). After a couple of weeks, however, he made it very clear that he was Bemis (after the Twilight Zone character) Dink (just because that is his last name...Bemis Dink...has a great ring to it). I'd have never thought of those on my own. It had to have come from Bemis himself. Bemis Dink! I love it!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Figment said:


> I absolutely agree with this approach. I had thought my Kindle was named Barthemas (the genie thing). After a couple of weeks, however, he made it very clear that he was Bemis (after the Twilight Zone character) Dink (just because that is his last name...Bemis Dink...has a great ring to it). I'd have never thought of those on my own. It had to have come from Bemis himself. Bemis Dink! I love it!!!


I do too!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie, Sir Sterndale Bennett is a hoot!    Love the cake in the face comment.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Leslie, Sir Sterndale Bennett is a hoot!  Love the cake in the face comment.


Imagine how you would feel if you were a 19th century British composer who came back to life as an electronic gadget in the 21st century? LOL. I give him a lot of credit for learning as much as he has! Of course, I keep him busy with lots of reading material...

L


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi kimblee 
 You will love it here. Always alot going on and the friendliest people ever. A name will come to you. Mine just popped in my head...she is "Kindled Spirit" aka "Spirit". Welcome to you


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats!! The first thing that popped into my head was *Ogle*. 3 Weeks!! I would have had a nervous breakdown...I paid for overnight shipping. Oh boy, you must have a lot of patience. I wrote a post that got a few laughs (self-promotion) about-- waiting for your kindle to arrive. Here is the cut and paste link: http://www.amazon.com/New-Kindles-arri...

_(Shortened link. Admin)_


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome Kimblee!  and congratulations on the new addition to your family!    I had my Kindle six months before finally naming it.  I chose Keiko which means adored one in Japenese.  (at least according to the internet name site I found)

It's a tough decision - you might want to wait until you hold it to decide.....


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Hahah, thanks guys. This board is GREAT! Maybe I will need to have my kindle in hand before I can truly name it. Though Mnemosyne, the name nemo itself is intriguing. I may name my kindle that, unless that is what yours is named, i'm not sure.

And sjc, it's the oprah surge backorder plague that I'm currently suffering with. I have two day shipping for when it gets in, I'm just waiting for Amazon to restock.

But please keep up with the ideas, they're so great. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Being a Pottermaniac, I name most of my electronics after Potter characters.  My two computers are named Fred and George.  My electric scooter is Rita Skeeter Scooter and my Kindle is Gertie Keddle Kindle named after the witch who chronicled the beginnings of Quidditch.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Being a Pottermaniac, I name most of my electronics after Potter characters. My two computers are named Fred and George. My electric scooter is Rita Skeeter Scooter and my Kindle is Gertie Keddle Kindle named after the witch who chronicled the beginnings of Quidditch.


Remind me not to play Harry Potter trivia with you!!


----------



## ShellyD (Nov 8, 2008)

I had no clue my kindle should have a name until I came to this board!  I've asked mine her name and I've been quietly informed that her name is Amelia.  She will tolerate Millie for short if necessary.  I like to think she's named after my first book love, Amelia Bedelia.  She's still feeling a little too shy to tell me her last name though.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

The more I read about this, the more I've decided I'm going to have to wait to have it in hand and to form a relationship with it before I can name it. It sounds like a very personal experience. Feel free to have this forum be a discussion about names, you all have been incredibly useful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Remind me not to play Harry Potter trivia with you!!


Awwww, that's no fun. I'm starting a Harry Potter Book Club at my grandson's school. I won't even get into all the HP fun stuff I have, but I'm going to use all of it in the club discussions. I can't wait.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> Hahah, thanks guys. This board is GREAT! Maybe I will need to have my kindle in hand before I can truly name it. Though Mnemosyne, the name nemo itself is intriguing. I may name my kindle that, unless that is what yours is named, i'm not sure.
> 
> And sjc, it's the oprah surge backorder plague that I'm currently suffering with. I have two day shipping for when it gets in, I'm just waiting for Amazon to restock.
> 
> But please keep up with the ideas, they're so great. Thanks.


Mnemosyne- Greek goddess of memories
Nemo- a cute Disney fish

I was deemed Nemo on another board I frequent because no one wanted to type out Mnemosyne all the time.

And I haven't given my Kindle either of those names. I think it may be...Sawyer or Sayid...my two favorite Lost characters!

Nemo


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

haha. loved your definitions.

As for the Lost characters, I personally favor Juliet and Ben, and actually.....Juliet might be a good name for my Kindle. Hmmm. Something to consider.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Kimblee. I am having the same problem. I can't think of a name either so I  will wait until I actually have it and let it tell me what the name should be. I've been told by family memebers I have no imagination when naming pets (2-Buck's, 1-Joe, 1-Sox) so coming up with something unique/interesting will be a major challenge for me.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Naming is such fun and I love the names that some Kindles have communicated to their owners.  As I was anticipating my Kindle's arrival.... it just came to me that books had been magically "transporting" me to anywhere I've wanted to go my whole life.... and my Kindle became "Magik Karpet Kindle" - MaKK for short.  Your Kindle's name will come to you too.... either he/she will let you know.... or you'll come up with it on your own..... enjoy the fun while you're waiting.  We're glad you're here!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Vicki said:


> Hi Kimblee. I am having the same problem. I can't think of a name either so I will wait until I actually have it and let it tell me what the name should be. I've been told by family memebers I have no imagination when naming pets (2-Buck's, 1-Joe, 1-Sox) so coming up with something unique/interesting will be a major challenge for me.


Hi Vicki!! If you posted an intro, I missed it.  Just wanted to welcome you.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Vicki-

I'm glad somebody has the same issue that I have. I'm hoping/praying the perfect name will come to me. Or it will forever stay as (my name)'s Kindle. And that would be depressing.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> haha. loved your definitions.
> 
> As for the Lost characters, I personally favor Juliet and Ben, and actually.....Juliet might be a good name for my Kindle. Hmmm. Something to consider.


one little off topic note.... Lost will be returning on January 21, 2009... I can hardly wait!!


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Angela said:


> one little off topic note.... Lost will be returning on January 21, 2009... I can hardly wait!!


O.T.- isn't it grand? 

Good luck to everyone needing Kindle names. I'm sure they will come to you (and me)!

Nemo


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> I'm glad somebody has the same issue that I have. I'm hoping/praying the perfect name will come to me. Or it will forever stay as (my name)'s Kindle. And that would be depressing.


I too had trouble. Then I posted a thread like yours.... I am in nursing school now, and someone (I think it was Leslie?) suggested Florence, as in Nightingale. It just kind of fit! You'll know when it's right. Although naming your Kindle isn't required you know - enjoying it is however!!!

Keep us posted on when your new friend arrives, and WELCOME!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

colleen said:


> I too had trouble. Then I posted a thread like yours.... I am in nursing school now, and someone (I think it was Leslie?) suggested Florence, as in Nightingale. It just kind of fit! You'll know when it's right. Although naming your Kindle isn't required you know - enjoying it is however!!!


No, that was someone else. I went for Lavinia Dock, another famous nurse from the annals of history.

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kimblee:  I agree...it's that O again; coming back to haunt us...tired of cleaning up her mess. Enough said.  If my family were to name my Kindle (which I have already named PAQ for peace and quiet) they would call it: I've been replaced.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

sjc said:


> Kimblee: I agree...it's that O again; coming back to haunt us...tired of cleaning up her mess. Enough said. If my family were to name my Kindle (which I have already named PAQ for peace and quiet) they would call it: I've been replaced.


Oprah. GRR. It's all her fault.

And I laughed when I saw what your family would call it. I'm pretty sure my family will call it that too.


----------

